# Ohne Maus Scrollen



## Consti (22. März 2004)

Ich muss bei einem Bild einen Bereich mit dem magnetischen Lasso auswählen.
Leider muss ich das Bild so gross vergrössern, dass es nicht mehr auf meinen 17" TFT passt.
Wenn ich nun mit der Maus an den Rand des Bildausschnittes komme, scrollt er Bildschirm schnell weiter und die Punkte für dsa Lasso werden autom. gesetzt.
Entweder muss ich immer soweit scrollen, dass ich immer einen Teil im vorraus sehen oder die Punkte des Lassos wieder löschen kann.

Wie kann man ohne Maus, also nur mit Tastatur scrollen, bzw. gesetze Punkte des Lassos wieder löschen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. März 2004)

Hi,

Mit gedrückter Space-Taste erscheint eine Hand mit der Du Deinen Bildausschnitt verändern kannst, ohne dass sich die Ankerpunkte verändern.
Also Space drücken und das Bild in die gewünschte Position schieben. 

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Consti (22. März 2004)

Jo, danke, genau das brauchte ich!

Thx!


----------

